# [SOLVED] front headphone and microphone not working



## fuchs (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello

can help me?my front headphone and microphone not working

slot on back working,but i put speaker jack there


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: front headphone and microphone not working*

The front audio ports of a case must be connected to the motherboard. Ensure that the cables are connected to the HD Audio header.


----------



## fuchs (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: front headphone and microphone not working*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The front audio ports of a case must be connected to the motherboard. Ensure that the cables are connected to the HD Audio header.













i check everything ,but i donno it correct or not lol

and i just notice front usb also not working

but everything on the back work fine


----------



## fuchs (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: front headphone and microphone not working*

usb working now,mic and headphone still not working


----------



## fuchs (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: front headphone and microphone not working*

SOLVED!!

go to control panel,search for Realtek,click on it,find folder icon top right,check disable front panel jack detection

i dont know what it do,but it work lol


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: front headphone and microphone not working*

Glad to hear!


----------

